# Help! What could be the underlying cause for these scary test results?



## Milo's mom (Oct 25, 2009)

My beloved dog Rani, a Dalmatian- German Shorthair Pointer mix rescue, is now 13 years and 8 month old. 
I adopted her at 5 month old from the Humane Society as she was going to be euthanized because she had mange.
We took her to the vet last week, April 25th, because of a small lesion on her leg that turned out to be nothing of concern at all. The vet was remarking on how young and healthy Rani looks and we joked that she will live many more years. 
She had seemed a little tired and bit weaker to me already for a while. And she is starting to lose her sight and hearing as well. But we had assigned that to normal aging. 
When I was already half out of the door I remembered to show the vet a little lump, something we thought was a small lipoma on her back (next to her tail). I asked about it. Even she thought it was a lipoma too, the vet took a needle aspirate. It tested a mast cell tumor (cancer). Mast cell tumors can spread and with a heavy heart we scheduled surgery for Rani. 
But then her pre surgery blood test results showed highly elevated white blood cells: 
Absolute Neutrophil Seg at 11900, Absolute Lymphocyte at 10472 (!) Lymphocytes at 44.0, Neutrophil Seg at 50.0, Auto Platelet at 609, and WBC at 23.8. 
And her Alk Phos (liver enzymes) are very high as well at 1356! 
Then on top of it her urine analysis showed "tons of protein in her urine" (those were the vet's words) protein 4+ at a specific gravity of 1.041. That's even scarier!
We were shocked, I couldn't stop crying for 4 days. I can't remember feeling the way I feel ever before. We canceled the surgery because it's too dangerous under these conditions.
We tested for Lyme Disease, Erlichia Cani, Phagocytophilum, Heartworm, Valley Fever...they are all negative. 
She doesn't have a temperature (it's only 100'F) and her appetite is very good. 
We ruled out Addison's with an add on blood test 
It could be atypical Cushings but that's not very likely. Her cortisol is in the normal range at 3.5 
But could it be Leukemia?
We took x-rays of her, her heart looks normal, her lungs look great. Her liver and spleen might be just a little enlarged but we are not even quite sure. We couldn't see any tumors.
On Monday we will do another urine test, a Doppler blood pressure test and discuss an ultra sound. 
I did a almost 2 hour phone consultation with a holistic/homeopathic veterinarian in another state. He brought my attention to the fact that her symptoms started in 2010 after a rabies vaccination. He suspects that her lifelong intense separation anxiety is related to a reaction to the rabies vaccine. 
We are treating her with Lypocodium 30c, Goldenrod tincture, Animal Essemtials Liver Detox tincture and Cleaver tincture. He is also sending me a remedy to treat the rabies vaccine issue. I'm adding a little bit of liver and kidney and also some bone meal to her diet. She will only eat meat cooked.
I know this is a lot of information that won't be of interest to most people here but I'm desperate to find out what's wrong with her. Maybe someone reads this and has a hunch what might be wrong with her.
If we can stop the underlying cause to her kidney problems we could maybe still avoid her going into kidney failure! I know she is old, but not THAT old. And she might have something that could be addressed and she could have a few more really good years.
She still enjoys life VERY much and I can't stand te tought of losing her already. I have three dogs but I do think of her as special. She is very, very intelligent and sensitive. When she was younger she was able to bring me any of her many toys by name from the toy box in another room. I'm convinced she understands most of what I say to her and I don't think that about my other two dogs at all. 
Does anybody have any ideas what else we should test for?? 
Any help is appreciated!

Here are some pictures of her, the second and third picture were taken just last week!


----------



## Milo's mom (Oct 25, 2009)

Some more pictures of my little girl:


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

My heart so goes out to you and Rani. I haven't a clue ... but I am sending huge prayers and good thoughts your way. It is so scary not knowing what is wrong. I know and understand completely.

Rani is such a pretty pretty girl.


----------



## moluno (Apr 29, 2009)

I am no expert but I would think the elevated WBCs would be directly related to the tumor? Mast cells ARE white blood cells. 

As for the elevated ALP, one of my dogs actually just had that come up high as well, her value was 1163 (normal is 10-150). Because the rest of her bloodwork looks fine, including the other liver values, my vet gave me a whole slew of things that it COULD be - cushings, gall bladder, bile duct issue... - but we can't say for sure unless I want to do a whole lot of other diagnostics, like more blood testing and ultrasounds and biopsies. Which I'm not doing. Her suggestion was that I try antibiotics for a couple weeks, then recheck her ALP and see if it comes down. Alternatively you can give milk thistle instead of antibiotics. 

I don't know about the urine....

Sorry, probably not the most super helpful. Deciphering bloodwork is hard especially when you weren't looking for anything wrong, and you have no symptoms to work off.


----------



## Dog Mom 2 2 (Oct 26, 2012)

Milo's mom said:


> My beloved dog Rani, a Dalmatian- German Shorthair Pointer mix rescue.
> She still enjoys life VERY much and I can't stand te tought of losing her already. I have three dogs but I do think of her as special. She is very, very intelligent and sensitive. When she was younger she was able to bring me any of her many toys by name from the toy box in another room. I'm convinced she understands most of what I say to her and I don't think that about my other two dogs at all.
> Does anybody have any ideas what else we should test for??
> Any help is appreciated!
> ...


Rani is so lucky you adopted her from the shelter and so lucky you told the vet about that lump. No matter how many dogs you have they are all special in their own unique ways. They have personalities just as we do. I hope you'll get some answers soon be it from another dog lover or your vet or from signs Rani herself gives you. The fact that she's eating and active is great! Give her some extra love each day - it can only make her feel better (and you!).


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

Just a thought. I would have her checked for leptosirosis. Link http://www.michigananimalhospital.com/page/452425658


----------



## Milo's mom (Oct 25, 2009)

Abbylynn said:


> My heart so goes out to you and Rani. I haven't a clue ... but I am sending huge prayers and good thoughts your way. It is so scary not knowing what is wrong. I know and understand completely.
> 
> Rani is such a pretty pretty girl.


Thank you, Abbylynn ❤❤❤


----------



## Milo's mom (Oct 25, 2009)

moluno said:


> I am no expert but I would think the elevated WBCs would be directly related to the tumor? Mast cells ARE white blood cells.
> 
> As for the elevated ALP, one of my dogs actually just had that come up high as well, her value was 1163 (normal is 10-150). Because the rest of her bloodwork looks fine, including the other liver values, my vet gave me a whole slew of things that it COULD be - cushings, gall bladder, bile duct issue... - but we can't say for sure unless I want to do a whole lot of other diagnostics, like more blood testing and ultrasounds and biopsies. Which I'm not doing. Her suggestion was that I try antibiotics for a couple weeks, then recheck her ALP and see if it comes down. Alternatively you can give milk thistle instead of antibiotics.
> 
> ...


 I really appreciate your thoughts. Actually it is very helpful to me!
The vet called some internists/specialists and they DON'T think the white blood cell count is related to the tumor. I'm still wondering about that, like you I think that would make perfect sense.
The Liver Detox tincture that I ordered yesterday contains milk thistle. Hopefully that will help her. 
Tomorrow morning the vet wants to take a urine sample by sticking a needle through her abdominal wall into her bladder. I don't want her to do that. I'm fine to do tests that don't hurt or torture her but I draw a line. She wants to do the test because Rani could maybe have a bladder infection and they want a sterile urine sample. But all the signs point to depletion, not inflammation. 
Strangely she seems better today. Maybe it's the Lycopodium -or all the beef liver and heart she has been wolfing down, lol. 
Or maybe be she feels all this loving attention coming her way. Thank you!


----------



## Milo's mom (Oct 25, 2009)

Dog Mom 2 2 said:


> Rani is so lucky you adopted her from the shelter and so lucky you told the vet about that lump. No matter how many dogs you have they are all special in their own unique ways. They have personalities just as we do. I hope you'll get some answers soon be it from another dog lover or your vet or from signs Rani herself gives you. The fact that she's eating and active is great! Give her some extra love each day - it can only make her feel better (and you!).


Thank you Dog Mom 2 2! Molly and JD are very lucky to have you as their mom, too! 
Rani really has a very unique personality. Sometimes we can literally see her thinking. Many times she has outsmarted me. And she has a very unique sense of humor, too. I don't know how to explain it but she actually seems to crack a joke once in a while- especially when I' m getting too serious.


----------



## Milo's mom (Oct 25, 2009)

luv mi pets said:


> Just a thought. I would have her checked for leptosirosis. Link http://www.michigananimalhospital.com/page/452425658



I read the web page and all the symptoms fit!!!
I will ask the vet for a test tomorrow. We don't see leptospirosis here in the desert often but we took her to a vacation to Carmel last summer and one to Del Mar in California last winter. I just googled it and read that it is transmitted by Californis sea lions. We were at several beaches that had them! 
Thank you!!!
I'll let you know.


----------



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

My boy George very recently went through the Mast Cell Tumor thing (surgery was not quite 3 weeks ago), and I had bloodwork done on him pre-surgery as well... his WBC was not elevated at all, so those two things are not necessarily related. Once we got the mast cell diagnosis, I was definitely expecting some of his bloodwork to be off, but everything was pretty good.

Also, don't be too concerned about that urine test the vet wants to do.. I know it sounds horrible, but I've had first-hand experience for the procedure on countless occasions and have never seen a dog react to it. Their biggest concern is being put onto their back, they don't even seem to notice the needle. It really is the only way to get a good sterile sample for testing.

A few natural things I started giving George after his diagnosis to, hopefully, help treat the tumour are Essiac, Quercetin with bromelian, and fairly high doses of Vitamin C for it's antihistamine properties (mast cells release histamines which cause a whole host of problems in the body and, if high enough amounts, can even cause anaphylaxis).

Aside from that, I'm sorry I can't be much help. I hope you get some answers quickly.


----------



## Milo's mom (Oct 25, 2009)

Thank you, CoverTune!
I was already wondering why my vet would suggest a test like that, she is a very kind person and treats animals with much sensitivity. Now it makes more sense.
Thank you for your suggestions! I will follow them all.
How did George recover from his surgery? Rani's tumor is right next to her tail and there isn't that much skin to cover a large wound. If we even ever get to the surgery...
Both your dogs look very, very cute! What kind of breed is George?


----------



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

George recovered extremely well, by the morning after surgery he was back to his normal self and it was tough keeping him quiet enough to heal! His tumor was on his belly, about 2" from the tip of his sheath. The scar is about 4" long, and ugly, and he pees kinda sideways now (lol), but who cares. He's a Boston Terrier-Corgi mix.

Please keep us updated, I'll be thinking of you and Rani.


----------



## Milo's mom (Oct 25, 2009)

CoverTune said:


> George recovered extremely well, by the morning after surgery he was back to his normal self and it was tough keeping him quiet enough to heal! His tumor was on his belly, about 2" from the tip of his sheath. The scar is about 4" long, and ugly, and he pees kinda sideways now (lol), but who cares. He's a Boston Terrier-Corgi mix.
> 
> Please keep us updated, I'll be thinking of you and Rani.


I'm glad George recovered so well. I have a soft spot for Boston Terriers.
How high did you dose the Vitamin C?
Do you know if the tumor was grade one,two or three?
Thank you for everything.


----------



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

He is getting 1500mg/day of Vit C, divided into two doses. It's my understanding that it can be dosed to bowel tolerance.. that is, when the dose is too high, they will have diarrhea, so then simply lower the dose slightly until the stools are normal again. I would start with 500mg twice a day and increase daily until you reach bowel tolerance.

I was advised to keep up with his supplements for a minimum of 4 months following removal of the tumour, so I will be doing it for at least that length of time.

His tumour, thankfully, was only a Grade One.


----------



## Milo's mom (Oct 25, 2009)

I just gave her the vitamin C and 250mg of Quercetin that I happened to have. Tomorrow I'll get the Essiac. Rani says "thank you"! 
Although I think she was more excited about the pill pockets than the pills.


----------



## hueyeats (Apr 2, 2013)

Milo's mom said:


> I just gave her the vitamin C and 250mg of Quercetin that I happened to have. Tomorrow I'll get the Essiac. Rani says "thank you"!
> Although I think she was more excited about the pill pockets than the pills.


Hope Rani is OK.
I give Roman's heartworm pills wrapped in creamcheese... then I stuck it underneath his upper teeth... and pretty soon... he will eat & swallow it all.
Another option for giving pills maybe?

Roman is on occasional Vit C... I read up on a hollistic health book on dog once, some skeptical but some great ideas.

Roman


----------



## Milo's mom (Oct 25, 2009)

Here is the little girl at the vets office, 
We did the blood pressure test, it's 160 and normal. We are doing the leptospirosis test even the vet thinks it's highly unlikely. I decided against the urine test with the needle because there is such a small chance it could be positive. The vet wants to do an adrenal panel to check for atypical Cushings. But that is about $500 and I'm not sure if I would want to treat her with Mitotane if we would find a pituitary tumor- as it is so toxic. And if it was an adrenal tumor there isn't much we can do anyway. Does anybody have any thoughts on this ? 
Rani is glad that we are going home now. She was shaking in her boots the entire time, poor baby.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Milo's mom said:


> View attachment 70498
> 
> 
> Here is the little girl at the vets office,
> ...



Poor Rani.  .... and you.  I hope something is confirmed. I do not like waiting on mystery diagnosis's .........

I fixed her photo for you!  Such a pretty girl!


----------



## Milo's mom (Oct 25, 2009)

Thank you, AbbyLynn!
I was posting from my iPhone and I had to go to my PC to rotate the picture. It just doesn't work on an iPhone or iPad. I learned something new.
These are some older pictures, but that's what Rani is doing now:















If I didn't have to go to work that's what I would like to do too! LOL


----------



## goonmom (Mar 28, 2013)

I'm so sorry to hear about your sweet girl. I will also be praying for her and I hope you will continue to keep us updated. She is a gorgeous lady! She's blessed to have such a diligent, caring Momma. 

Also, hello fellow Arizonan!


----------



## Milo's mom (Oct 25, 2009)

goonmom said:


> I'm so sorry to hear about your sweet girl. I will also be praying for her and I hope you will continue to keep us updated. She is a gorgeous lady! She's blessed to have such a diligent, caring Momma.
> 
> Also, hello fellow Arizonan!


Thank you, Goonmom! I appreciate your support. 
Goose, Joon, Darcy and Lyla look very happy!


----------



## Dog Mom 2 2 (Oct 26, 2012)

goonmom said:


> I'm so sorry to hear about your sweet girl. I will also be praying for her and I hope you will continue to keep us updated. She is a gorgeous lady! She's blessed to have such a diligent, caring Momma.
> 
> Also, hello fellow Arizonan!


I agree with Goonmom! Rani looks so comfy in the bed - I am sure you just wanted to crawl in there with her and make it all better! Keep us posted. Good thoughts and prayers being sent you way!


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Echoing Dog Mom 2 2 ..........


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

Did you do an ultrasound? That way you would get a better look at her organs and see if all look ok.


----------



## Milo's mom (Oct 25, 2009)

luv mi pets said:


> Did you do an ultrasound? That way you would get a better look at her organs and see if all look ok.


Yes, I'm waiting for the results of the Leptospirosis test. For an ultrasound we have to drive to Phoenix (2hrs each way) to see a specialist. But like you I feel that's maybe our next step, I was thinking about that all afternoon.
Here is my sweetie on our walk this morning:









She seemed happy today. 
And she gained 2.5lbs in just the last week!
I feel a little bit helpless, after all these tests we haven't gotten anywhere. 
Today I talked to the holistic vet again and he says that from his perspective we should just wait a bit and see how she responds to the herbs and tinctures and the homeopathic remedies.


----------



## Dog Mom 2 2 (Oct 26, 2012)

I love that picture! She looks so happy! So many tests and no definitive answers - lots of time, expense, and stress on you and most importantly Rani. Considering what the holistic vet says may be a really good thing. You wouldn't be ignoring treatment at all, rather giving time to see how the holistic methods/products are working for her. That needs to be done with traditional meds as well. ?????? Just my thoughts. Good ones continuing your way and too miss Rani as well - she's beautiful!


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

More prayers your way ..... and I know how hard it is waiting for results. Sending good thoughts your way also. You are a wonderful dog Parent!  Give your pups a pat for me.


----------



## Milo's mom (Oct 25, 2009)

Thank you, Dog Mom 2 2 and Abbylynn for your good thoughts and support. I will wait for a couple of weeks and see how things unfold.
Mokie, my Border Collie/ Labrador mix had heart worm when I adopted him. He was only 2 1/2 years old but he was in very bad physical and emotional shape. He used to be chained in the yard, no shelter, a bag of food ripped open for "self service', no water bowl (he only knew how to drink water from the sprinkler system). And when he got lose one day and killed a coupe of chicken he was beaten so badly he had a spinal injury and couldn't really walk much for month. 
20% of all dogs treated for heart worm with injections of Melarsomine into their back (the standard treatment) will die. And we would have had to keep him in a crate almost 24/7 for 3 month. I had a the strong feeling he would not have survived. 
So after a lot of research I found this holistic vet in New Mexico. 
My local vet sent the x-rays and test results, etc. to him (like we did for Rani now) and he suggested an homeopathic treatment supported by herbs and supplements plus a monthly dose of heart worm prevention for him. My local vet was convinced that wouldn't work. She urged me to do the conventional treatment. Heart worm is very serious and if the dog doen't get treatment it dies a horrible death. It was a hard decision to give the homeopathy a chance. 
AND IT WORKED! 
We almost couldn't believe it. We tested him every week for months to be sure. I wouldn't recommend this route to anybody because we took a huge risk. I only did it because I was convinced he wasn't strong enough to survive the injections. He is 11 1/2 now and I think he is happier then he has ever been.








That's why I trust this particular holistic vet and I have high hopes that he maybe can help Rani as well.

When I woke up this morning Rani made that moaning/ groaning sound again. I lifted her into my bed and took her under the covers and she kept vocalizing and pressing her head into my hand. It doesn't sound as if she is in pain but more as if she is uncomfortable and wants me to do something.
I think she might have a headache, we had some rain yesterday and all her life she often seems to get headaches (or migraines ?) with that kind of weather. And I think she might be detoxing from the Liver Detox tincture we are giving her?
Now she is walking around, wagging her tail, checking out the yard, visiting the neighbors and I don't see anything bothering her.

Milo gives Rani a full body sniff scan every morning. He's been doing this for a long time. She holds really still for it. I'm sure she knows exactly what's going on in her body, I just wish he could tell me what he knows!!!


----------



## Milo's mom (Oct 25, 2009)

Here are Milo and Rani after the "Morning Body Scan Sniff":


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Milo's mom said:


> Here are Milo and Rani after the "Morning Body Scan Sniff":
> 
> View attachment 71154
> 
> View attachment 71146


Awwwwe ..... Milo knows she is not well. He is trying to be a comfort to Rani ... bless his little heart. 

My dogs do that to my knees all the time. It makes me wonder if something is up with that! LOl! I ran track for many many years ... and also as a kid and you couldn't make me walk .... always running! Nor could you get me to wear shoes! Lol!

Sooooo wish they could talk!

Hoping for some good news.


----------



## Dog Mom 2 2 (Oct 26, 2012)

You are truly amazing as a dog mom! Movies, Rani, Milo and all our pups are so lucky!!!!! Mokie's story brought tears to my eyes. I cannot believe how evil some people are.


----------



## Milo's mom (Oct 25, 2009)

The good news: Leptospirosis test came back negative:clap2:

The bad news: We still don't know what's wrong.

Next step is the ultrasound in Phoenix, getting a specialist's consult.

The local vet just snapped on me for working with the holistic vet. That really got to me. Ouch! I guess she feels as helpless as I do...
And I'm maybe a little thin skinned because we still haven't gotten anywhere and haven't really done anything for my little princess.


----------



## Dog Mom 2 2 (Oct 26, 2012)

You are doing all you can for your Princess! Choices are tough but you're making them with Rani's health and welfare in mind. I bet each vet wants to be able to assist you and her as much as possible, but I think we are all learning that medicine for both humans and animals is not black and white. Picture of your pack and Sedona is gorgeous! Don't be so hard on yourself.


----------



## Milo's mom (Oct 25, 2009)

Dog Mom 2 2 said:


> You are doing all you can for your Princess! Choices are tough but you're making them with Rani's health and welfare in mind. I bet each vet wants to be able to assist you and her as much as possible, but I think we are all learning that medicine for both humans and animals is not black and white. Picture of your pack and Sedona is gorgeous! Don't be so hard on yourself.


Thank you for your kindness, Dog Mom 2 2. 

I made some dog biscuits this afternoon. I don't want to feed Rani store bought treats anymore and finally found a low fat recipe that doesn't use salt.
I used:

2 cups of whole wheat flower, 
1 cup of water
1/2 cups of low sodium chicken broth
1/2 tbs olive oil
1/2 tbs peanut butter
1/2 cup shredded carrots
1/2 cup chopped spinach
1 tbs baking powder
1 egg (beaten)







To my surprise my dogs liked them better than their old favorite treats. And this way I can make sure she won't get any yucky ingredients or too much fat.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Wow! Those treats look great!!! I know your pups love you for all that you do! I am still rooting for Rani and saying prayers that a diagnosis is soon found. That photo is also a beautiful one. I think I would frame it!


----------



## Milo's mom (Oct 25, 2009)

Abbylynn said:


> Wow! Those treats look great!!! I know your pups love you for all that you do! I am still rooting for Rani and saying prayers that a diagnosis is soon found. That photo is also a beautiful one. I think I would frame it!


Thank you, Abbylynn! I also thought about framing the photo ( the one of my pack, not the cookies of course). It's so nice to have a picture of the three of them.
How and where do you add the cute timeline to your signature?


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Milo's mom said:


> Thank you, Abbylynn! I also thought about framing the photo ( the one of my pack, not the cookies of course). It's so nice to have a picture of the three of them.
> How and where do you add the cute timeline to your signature?


Just go to www.pitapata.com .... and sign up for free. There are many to choose from. You can also just click on my ticker tape and it will take you to the site.


----------



## Dog Mom 2 2 (Oct 26, 2012)

Those treats sound delicious to a pup! Do they end up being in hard form or soft? My pups are so finicky about the hard treats!


----------



## Milo's mom (Oct 25, 2009)

Dog Mom 2 2 said:


> Those treats sound delicious to a pup! Do they end up being in hard form or soft? My pups are so finicky about the hard treats!


Because of the carrots and spinach they came out soft. I wanted some of them to be harder so Rani would have something to clean her teeth with (she won't eat raw bones, the other two dogs do) so I put the treats back in the oven after I switched it off, for a long time, and those came out very crispy.


----------



## Hambonez (Mar 17, 2012)

I don't have answers for you - but I know at one of the vets I worked for, no matter how many times it was calibrated and serviced, the blood machine always ran high on liver values. It might be worth rechecking blood levels, especially if the vet runs blood in-house.


----------



## Milo's mom (Oct 25, 2009)

Thursday we got an appointment with the specialist in Phoenix for an abdominal ultrasound. 
Good that Rani doesn't mind long car rides. But it's just really super hot down there at the moment.
Dog Mom 2 2, how do you let your dog go outside to relieve herself when it's 103'F ???

The specialist also might repeat the blood and urine tests. 
Thank you for your support, Hambonez!


----------



## Dog Mom 2 2 (Oct 26, 2012)

Hi Milo's Mom,

I'm so much happier to be dealing with heat rather than cold and snow for the pups and myself! Grew up in Iowa and Minnesota so I very well know those element challenges. And that's why I moved here at the age of 18. 

I know the Sedona heat doesn't get nearly as bad as here - I've taken my fair share of Sedona getaways and loved them! It's amazing how the pups know when the grass or rocks are too hot - they find the shaded ones and the temp on those areas is always so much cooler than in the direct sun. I have the artificial grass in my backyard so that gets very hot in the summer - but if you step in a spot shaded by the trees or house it is seriously about 15 degrees cooler. Molly who I brought home three years ago this coming up July 4th weekend even learned that at less than 12 weeks old. I was completely amazed! In July and August I was of course taking her out twice throughout the after midnight morning hours and it often would still be 90 degrees plus. That little one started finding her way to the shaded rocks during the daytime and then would use the grass at cooler nighttime. Sometimes they are so smart!

Hope Rani is having a day of feeling good today! Keep posting your pics of Milo and Mokie and Rani in the beautiful Sedona scenery. Happy Mothers Day!


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Milo's mom said:


> Thursday we got an appointment with the specialist in Phoenix for an abdominal ultrasound.
> Good that Rani doesn't mind long car rides. But it's just really super hot down there at the moment.
> Dog Mom 2 2, how do you let your dog go outside to relieve herself when it's 103'F ???
> 
> ...



I know nothing of the heat where you are .... only sub tropical when I lived in the Fla Keys for 6 years ..... but I hope you manage well. Have a safe trip and maybe there will finally be a breakthrough this route. I certainly am praying for all of you. Please keep us posted.

Have a Happy Mother's Day!


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

Well I am glad that the Lepto test came back negative. I do not blame you for doing both western and eastern medicine. It is only those who have faced such illness that you try anything and everything to get better. You want answers and that is good. Hopefully an ultrasound will provide you with answers. It is one way to check the insides out without actually doing surgery on a dog. This is a good way to check on her gallbladder and liver. Thanks for keeping us updated so well.


----------



## Milo's mom (Oct 25, 2009)

I agree, we moved to Sedona from Munich, Germany 19 years ago. I prefer the heat to cold/damp/dark winter days any time. 

My husband made a new movie of our pack, these are all images from the last two weeks. On the day of her cancer diagnosis we let Rani run off leash. She loves it but usually I won't let her because she won't be able to hear me well when I call her. And she always loved to run, often moving far distances away from us before comimg back. 
On that day two weeks ago she somehow got it into her mind that we must be on the other side of the creek and started crossing it. You can't hear us screaming and yelling in the movie but we sure did. I think what made her turn back was Milo's piercing loud bark that even she can hear. She seemed to have a good time nevertheless.

Here is the new movie:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yPbRrEfZTr0

Here is another, older one from when she was younger:
http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=L78DkNwpOpk

Have a wonderful Sunday!


----------



## Dog Mom 2 2 (Oct 26, 2012)

I love the wink at the end! That is precious! We all know our beloved pets can't be with us forever (even though they are in our hearts) and you and your hubby have lasting memories with those movies and photos! Rani sure looked more comfortable on land than the water, where as Milo and Mokie were navigating that creek with such ease. Those slippery rocks have to be tough for traction! Oh and again - how DO you get Milo's white coat clean?


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

That wink at the end of the video is far more than precious!!!! Lol! Put a big grin on my face! 

The dogs all seemed to have such a great time. Rani looked to be having a good time too .... just running like she was a pup! Moki had an easier time on the rocks it seems. And that MIlo! ...... what a retriever he is! It must be the Poodle in him. Wet though ... he is very stocky like Leeo was ... the Schnauzer look! 

I absolutely loved the video of Rani and Mokie ...... especially Rani running through the sea! Beautiful!


----------



## Dog Mom 2 2 (Oct 26, 2012)

Abbylynn said:


> That wink at the end of the video is far more than precious!!!! Lol! Put a big grin on my face!
> 
> The dogs all seemed to have such a great time. Rani looked to be having a good time too .... just running like she was a pup! Moki had an easier time on the rocks it seems. And that MIlo! ...... what a retriever he is! It must be the Poodle in him. Wet though ... he is very stocky like Leeo was ... the Schnauzer look!
> 
> I absolutely loved the video of Rani and Mokie ...... especially Rani running through the sea! Beautiful!


I just looked at the other movie based on Abbylynn's comments. That is so awesome! They look like best friends! Mokie and Rani are gorgeous! So great you and your hubby can enjoy those dogs together, and they get the love and care from two fabulous parents!


----------



## Bau (May 5, 2013)

I am sorry your dear dog is in trouble and I am glad she has such a devoted owner.

If the vet does not have a different explanation for her high urine protein levels, I think you have to consider Rani's age as a really likely cause. A young mature dog has "overbuilt" kidneys; a young dog can lose 75% of kidney function and still be perfectly healthy. But throughout life, kidneys decline and eventually become inadequate. It's a normal, inevitable effect of aging, and for a dog of her size and breed mix she truly is an old dog. Thirteen is about as long a life as you would normally expect for either breed; fifteen would be not unheard-of, but lucky, and exceptional. 

I am an enthusiast of nutritional, traditional, and herbal medicine, and I use it myself. But, please pardon me saying, that alternative vet sounds like a nincompoop. I think I would find an experienced, attentive conventionally trained vet and decide among whatever options she or he suggests. 

I'm glad Rani's so healthy and active, and no tumours so far. I hope she has a lot of joyous time ahead.


----------



## Milo's mom (Oct 25, 2009)

Thank you, Bau. Yes, we love Rani very much. I know, 13 years and 8 month is old! But People that meet her usually think she is much younger, she still has a lot of life in her and enjoys her days very much. I'm more worried about her suffering maybe than her dying. I've known a dog with kidney failure and it was awful. So her proteinuria is our biggest concern. Sometimes I almost forget that there is also the mast cell tumor we need to take care of once we found out what causes the high WBC and protein in her urine. 
The irony is that she is actually BETTER now than 2 weeks ago, the new diet and supplements really seem to help her! A good friend saw her yesterday for the first time in a month and said that when she saw Rani the last time she "seemed so light as if she was about to fly away, a little fragile, weak and a bit overly sensitive" and that now she seems so very much stronger, much more grounded, sturdy and interested in life. That's my impression, too.
We will se what the specialist in Phoenix says after the ultrasound on Thursday.


----------



## Milo's mom (Oct 25, 2009)

Abbylynn said:


> That wink at the end of the video is far more than precious!!!! Lol! Put a big grin on my face!
> 
> The dogs all seemed to have such a great time. Rani looked to be having a good time too .... just running like she was a pup! Moki had an easier time on the rocks it seems. And that MIlo! ...... what a retriever he is! It must be the Poodle in him. Wet though ... he is very stocky like Leeo was ... the Schnauzer look!
> 
> I absolutely loved the video of Rani and Mokie ...... especially Rani running through the sea! Beautiful!


Those pictures and video of her at Rocky Point are my very favorite, too! Boy, was she happy there!
Thank you so much for your comments about the videos, AbbyLynn and Dog Mom 2 2! My husband appreciates them very much!


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

Loved the videos. Milo's first love must be a stick? Very good video. Liked the background music, so fitting. Rani looks good, she does not even act like anything is wrong with her.


----------



## Milo's mom (Oct 25, 2009)

luv mi pets said:


> Loved the videos. Milo's first love must be a stick? Very good video. Liked the background music, so fitting. Rani looks good, she does not even act like anything is wrong with her.


Thank you do much, luv my pets! My husband just loves making these movies and really enjoyed your compliments.
Milo's first love is his ball, but a stick will do in a pinch. Lol.
Tonight Rani decided to go "duck hunting"! I'm surprised she even saw the duck. And before I realized what she was up to she jumped into the water! Gasp! I pulled her out on her harness and leash and took off my shirt to dry her. Even the water was warm, I'm not taking any chances with her. She thought it was all so much fun. Earlier she also tried to jump out of the back of the car rather than waiting for me to lift her out like she has done for a year or so. It almost was as if she was saying " don't treat me like an old lady! I can do this ! ". She really had a good day today!


----------



## Dog Mom 2 2 (Oct 26, 2012)

How's Rani doing today? Any more duck chasing?  She was probably not happy with you pulling her out of that water! But we have to do what's best for these four legged babies! Keeping her in my thoughts!


----------



## Milo's mom (Oct 25, 2009)

Dog Mom 2 2 said:


> How's Rani doing today? Any more duck chasing?  She was probably not happy with you pulling her out of that water! But we have to do what's best for these four legged babies! Keeping her in my thoughts!


 Thank you, Dog Mom 2 2!
We took our Rani on a car ride to Phonix yesterday for her ultrasound at the specialist. She was such a good girl! They brought in two strong guys to help turn her on her back and they were so surprised when she just let me pick her up by myself, turn her over and put her into the foam form for the ultrasound like it's nothing. She would let me do anything to her, it always touches me how much she trusts me. She held perfectly still. They shaved her belly and now you can see that underneath that white coat she has true Dalmatian spots on her skin. On the ultrasound her liver looked fine, no tumors but maybe it's a little enlarged, kidneys and bladder looked normal, spleen looked normal, not enlarged. The specialist said to put her on Enalapril to increase blood flow to the kidneys. He would only treat for Cushings if she had symptoms of it so we don't need to do the Adrenal panel. He didn't think we need to do the cystocentises (taking urine from the bladder with a needle). He wants to repeat the bloodtests in a few weeks. He wasn't worried about the mast cell cancer, it's a slow growing cancer and he thinks it probably won't effect her in her lifetime .
But then at the end he found a spot on the spleen. It could be nothing - or it could be a tumor, a hemangioma (benign) or hemangiosarcoma (cancer). You can only tell when you open them up with surgery, he can't take a needle biopsy. If it is a tumor it could rupture and she could bleed to death. The only way to prevent that is surgery but with all the liver, kidney and WBC problems she isn't fit for surgery. And with surgery and chemo she would have a life expectancy of 4-6 month IF this thing on her spleen was cancer. And it is not related to all the other things that seem to be wrong, it doesn't explain the high WBC for example. Now we just know about another horrible thing that's MAYBE wrong with her but we can't really do anything about. The specialist suggests we repeat the ultrasound in 4-6 weeks to see if the spot grows "if we want to know". 
At the moment I don't know what we will do. I just have to let it all sink in. I feel that maybe it's more important to focus on quality of life for her than quantity. So I get up early and take her on her favorite walks before it gets too hot. Everyone who knows me knows I loooove to sleep in. But I get so much joy from seeing her happiness. And it's so beautiful outside that early in the morning! I cook her her favorite foods and enjoy how excited she gets about them and savor every moment I have with her. And who knows, she might surprise us and stay with us a little time longer.

Yesterday morning after our walk:


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

I am lost for words Milo's mom. I think you are correct in focusing on "today" and quality of life. You just never know .... she may still hang on much longer than anyone can guess. My little childhood mutt Terrier lived to be 17 even after a stroke at 14 ... and just plain being old and arthritic and who knows what all. My biological Father did not believe in vets much.

I will still say my prayers for Rani and yourselves .... sending good thoughts your way. I am sure it will take a while to all sink in.


----------



## Dog Mom 2 2 (Oct 26, 2012)

I completely agree! Focus on her quality of life with you and the rest of your pack rather than the always unknown quantity of time. You said it - she trusts you implicitly - you will do all you can for her. I hate all the info but not having any definitive answers and so many - go with your heart. Abbylynn is right - you never know and she may surprise you with her resilience! Spending good thoughts your way - to you and your hubby and all the pack!


----------



## Milo's mom (Oct 25, 2009)

Thank you for your kind words, Abbylynn and Dog Mom 2 2! Your support means a lot to me. 
Abbylynn, I love the story about your childhood dog! Maybe your father had a point! And maybe Rani will surprise us, too. As the specialist put it yesterday: "We haven't diagnosed her with anything fatal yet". (-; 
Rani is definitely feeling better, all wagging tail and wiggly butt tonight. Rather than feeling sad about losing her I'm feeling very grateful right now for still having her.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

I will always be here for support Milo's mom.  

That is what I love about this forum ... There are so many people who are there for you and understand when you are facing hard times. I know when Leeo began showing his illness and it was not diagnosed properly leading to his hospitalization and his crossing over .... the outpouring of support from the members here on DF was amazing! I don't know what I would have done without them. I am forever grateful to all of them. 

A positive outlook is a great thing to have. I know it is much harder done than said though.

Milo's mom - When Leeo was in the hospital and all looked grave it took everything I had to keep that positive outlook .... and as hard as it was ... I did it not for myself .... but for him.


----------



## Dog Mom 2 2 (Oct 26, 2012)

So Milo's mom , can I ask you about having a pack of uneven numbers? I turn 50 next year and although having three would be a lot for a single person to handle I have thought about a rescue pup being my big present! My pros are that Molly has never been without JD - even these last couple of days with his dental surgery and being gone for a day and off his normal behavior for a couple she has been lost. My cons are it is a lot for one person to handle with walks, excursions, etc. but the biggest con I fear is will 2 of them bond really well and then one will feel like a third wheel? I so don't want that for any of them. Any thoughts on that as you added to your odd numbered pack?


----------



## Milo's mom (Oct 25, 2009)

Dog Mom 2 2 said:


> So Milo's mom , can I ask you about having a pack of uneven numbers? I turn 50 next year and although having three would be a lot for a single person to handle I have thought about a rescue pup being my big present! My pros are that Molly has never been without JD - even these last couple of days with his dental surgery and being gone for a day and off his normal behavior for a couple she has been lost. My cons are it is a lot for one person to handle with walks, excursions, etc. but the biggest con I fear is will 2 of them bond really well and then one will feel like a third wheel? I so don't want that for any of them. Any thoughts on that as you added to your odd numbered pack?


Like yours, my biggest wish for YEARS was a third dog, a puppy if possible. For every birthday, Christmas and at any other occasion, that's all I wanted. Rescuing the second dog, Mokie, had added only a little bit more work and A LOT more fun. And it had really helped Rani with her separation anxiety. So I thought a third dog would just be a little bit more work and a lot more fun as well. You would think so....but strangely with the third dog you tip the scale. You morph from being a dog mom to being a zoo keeper. Suddenly it's all about picking up poop, preparing meals and vacuuming up dog hair. I can't explain how a sweet little dog like Milo could change the experience that way but by now I have heard that some parents experience the same thing when they have their third child. Maybe it's because we only have two hands? Coming home I used to pet one dog with each hand - now one of them has to wait. I can hold one leash in each hand to guide my two dogs on a walk, but three? By now I've figured it out how to walk them but it took years! I'm so, so happy to have Milo, we love him very much, I can't imagine my life without any of my three dogs - but I'm not sure if I would recommend adding a third dog to anyone. And yes, Rani and Mokie had a very strong bond, they were inseparable. Then Milo came along and Rani developed these motherly feelings for him. When Milo was very young she was very protective of him. Mokie wanted to assert his alpha status over Milo but she always blocked him. Rani is submissive to Mokie but she would fiercely protect Milo if Mokie would get too rough, as if Milo was her puppy. So more and more Rani and Milo became an item and Mokie became a bit of a jealous outsider. Of course we did everything to make sure we didn't favor Milo and gave lots of extra attention to Mokie but his relationship to Rani never was what it used to be. Rani and Mokie used to play every night - now Rani mostly plays only with Mllo, very rarely with Mokie. In spite of it Mokie seems happier than he has ever been in his life, so it's not all bad. They all get along, no aggression or fights, I'm lucky. But it really is a very different dynamic. Dog Mom 2 2, maybe you'll be a Dog Mom 2 3 soon and maybe your experience will be very different. The dog you would rescue would be a very, very lucky dog to be with you. Maybe you like to start a thread with that question? I'm pretty sure a lot of people here have a lot to share about this subject. I'm curious what kind of experience others had when adding a third dog.

Here is my pack at the beach:


----------



## Dog Mom 2 2 (Oct 26, 2012)

I so appreciate your candid thoughts - more than you know!!!!! Those are some of my exact fears for them, especially when JD takes so long to be drawn to another dog rather than just tolerate them. To hear your thoughts knowing you have a husband to share care and attention giving really makes me think! It's my selfish desire to love and care for another spirited puppy, but I know Molly and JD are happy as ever right now. Maybe I will reach out for more thoughts from others but for now maybe I should just offer to do some dog sitting for friends with dogs we know now and then. Love to all your pups - let us know when more movies of them are made! Hope Rani is feeling good and Mokie and Milo too!


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

I love that beach picture Milo's mom! 

Hope all is well on the home front!


----------



## Milo's mom (Oct 25, 2009)

Rani ate all of her generous portion of food and then all of Milo's food today. I think she felt a little full on her walk. (-:
I carried her up the hill at the end. But all in all she had a great day.









I wish I knew how to rename this thread. Do you?
I don't think we will ever find out what the "underlying cause for her test results" is. I'm at peace with that now. I don't know if she is about to leave us or if she is about to get better and stay a little longer. I want her to feel free either way. I know she loves me and would do anything for me. She is very sensitive to me so if she feels I need her to live she will try to hold on. But I want her to feel free to live - or to die if it is her time. It's her decision, not mine. I don't want her to feel she has to to anything for me because she has already given me so much. I feel that my job is to listen to her and to support her either way.


----------



## Dog Mom 2 2 (Oct 26, 2012)

Milo's mom,
You are amazing! Everything you said below is so unselfish and so much from loving Rani and understanding nature's way no matter how understandable it may be at times. I'm guessing you and she may feel a bit of weight lifted off your shoulders just coming to that understanding, and that can only be healthy for you both - human and canine. Your call, ut I don't think you need to end your thread - we all will want to continue to know Rani's progress. All my thoughts!


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Ditto on what Dog Mom 2 2 wrote! So well said and so well written.

When Leeo was in the hospital ... I knew he was hanging on for me ... they said that they had never seen a dog as bad as he was still be alive. I had to make the decision for him. He loved me so much. 

Please keep updating us on Rani. It is wonderful that she is feeling so well!


----------



## Milo's mom (Oct 25, 2009)

. 








We went for a two hour hike at 6am at beautiful West Fork in Oak Creek Canyon this morning. Rani was so excited I almost couldn't restrain her. I love to see her so happy!


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Beautiful photos! I could tell how Rani was excited by her body posture. She looked like she was about to leap in the air! I am glad she is feeling so well!


----------



## Milo's mom (Oct 25, 2009)

Abbylynn said:


> Beautiful photos! I could tell how Rani was excited by her body posture. She looked like she was about to leap in the air! I am glad she is feeling so well!


Me, too!!!
Now, after a nice bath, she is very sleepy...


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Milo's mom said:


> Me, too!!!
> Now, after a nice bath, she is very sleepy...
> View attachment 74850
> 
> ...


Awwwe .... Rani looks like a very satisfied, happy, sleepy girl .... I swear she has a smile on her face!


----------



## Dog Mom 2 2 (Oct 26, 2012)

Rani looks quite content especially with Milo's rear near her!


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

Well, glad to hear that Rani is doing well. Rani is very lucky to have such an unselfish mom. Enjoy your days with her and I like that you still take her out for hikes. Of course, if I lived in such beautiful country like you do, I would want to go on hikes also. Thank you for keeping us informed.


----------



## Milo's mom (Oct 25, 2009)

luv mi pets said:


> Well, glad to hear that Rani is doing well. Rani is very lucky to have such an unselfish mom. Enjoy your days with her and I like that you still take her out for hikes. Of course, if I lived in such beautiful country like you do, I would want to go on hikes also. Thank you for keeping us informed.


We feel so lucky to live here, even after almost 2 decades I'm still in awe every day how beautiful it is. And I'm grateful to my dogs that they inspire me to get out there and explore all these amazing canyons.


----------



## Milo's mom (Oct 25, 2009)

Just a little update...
Rani still seems to feel better every day and is enjoying her early morning walks. She never liked raw food before but now is really into Darwin's Natural raw dog food, that's a big surprise for me! Needless to say I'm very happy I get to have this time with her!


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Milo's mom said:


> Just a little update...
> Rani still seems to feel better every day and is enjoying her early morning walks. She never liked raw food before but now is really into Darwin's Natural raw dog food, that's a big surprise for me! Needless to say I'm very happy I get to have this time with her!
> 
> View attachment 80842
> ...


I am also happy you both have this time with each other to make even more wonderful memories!  I am glad Rani is feeling well! ...... And ..... The photo's are beautiful!


----------



## Dog Mom 2 2 (Oct 26, 2012)

Milo's mom said:


> Just a little update...
> Rani still seems to feel better every day and is enjoying her early morning walks. She never liked raw food before but now is really into Darwin's Natural raw dog food, that's a big surprise for me! Needless to say I'm very happy I get to have this time with her!
> ]


So glad she's feeling well. Go with it! She's in a beautiful place with a loving family and pack - what better life could she have! Sedona is sooooo gorgeous! Wish you could take some of this Phx heat!


----------



## Milo's mom (Oct 25, 2009)

A little update for those that still remember my Rani. she is approaching her 15th birthday and to our surprise and delight she is doing very well, she is a little wobbly but happy, content and still going for long walks.


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

Really nice getting an update. I just read through your 2013 post and I am glad she is still with you.


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

Thank you for the update. Did you ever find out what was wrong with your dog? She is looking good and I am glad she is still with you.


----------



## Milo's mom (Oct 25, 2009)

Thank you, Kyllobernese and luv mi pets! We never did find out about the underlying cause. But her blood tests now come back much better. Some levels are still in the red but there is improvement. And I can tell that she feels much better. We are so grateful that we get to have this time with our sweet dog. Thank you for your support.
Here is a funny video my husband took of her:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qZqNmhnUNyE&list=UUXicAH13kJ5yZNEHPZv19Kg&index=5


----------



## Dog Mom 2 2 (Oct 26, 2012)

So good to hear and see how great Rani is doing! Thought about you all a lot with all the fire news. 

Molly and JD have been thru the ringer with health issues these last couple of months. JD is well now and Molly is recovering from a slipped disc. We are on week five of six for crate and playpen confinement and she is being such a trooper about it. I'm so,proud of her and hope after this she will be fine. 

So good again to see rani! Any new videos to share?




Milo's mom said:


> A little update for those that still remember my Rani. she is approaching her 15th birthday and to our surprise and delight she is doing very well, she is a little wobbly but happy, content and still going for long walks.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Just read through this thread. I'm SO glad Rani is doing well. Wow, 15 years!


----------



## Milo's mom (Oct 25, 2009)

Dog Mom 2 2 said:


> So good to hear and see how great Rani is doing! Thought about you all a lot with all the fire news.
> 
> Molly and JD have been thru the ringer with health issues these last couple of months. JD is well now and Molly is recovering from a slipped disc. We are on week five of six for crate and playpen confinement and she is being such a trooper about it. I'm so,proud of her and hope after this she will be fine.
> 
> So good again to see rani! Any new videos to share?


Hi Stacie!
I'm so happy to hear from you! 
Poor Molly, a slipped disk sounds painful and 6 weeks in the pen is so hard! I hope she will be better soon. And what was going on with JD? I'm sorry I didn't know you were going through these challenges with your babies.
All the best to you and your pups...
Here is the video again:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qZqNmhnUNyE&list=UUXicAH13kJ5yZNEHPZv19Kg&index=5


----------



## Milo's mom (Oct 25, 2009)

jade5280 said:


> Just read through this thread. I'm SO glad Rani is doing well. Wow, 15 years!


Thank you, Jade5280! And that's a great picture of your hound!!!


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

Great video. Kudos to your husband for a wonderful job. I think Rani looks great. Running and all.


----------



## Milo's mom (Oct 25, 2009)

luv mi pets said:


> Great video. Kudos to your husband for a wonderful job. I think Rani looks great. Running and all.


Thank you! He appreciates the compliment! I think Rani looks great, too! I'm so proud of her! :clap2:


----------



## aussiegirl6 (Mar 16, 2013)

Milo's mom said:


> A little update for those that still remember my Rani. she is approaching her 15th birthday and to our surprise and delight she is doing very well, she is a little wobbly but happy, content and still going for long walks.


What did you ever find out about your Rani's lab work? My 2 gals passed away from kidney disease the last 2 days and the other 7 weeks ago. I wished I had known that a high alk phos is a que to stop feeding high protein diet as they both were on Blue Buffalo grain free


----------



## Milo's mom (Oct 25, 2009)

aussiegirl6 said:


> What did you ever find out about your Rani's lab work? My 2 gals passed away from kidney disease the last 2 days and the other 7 weeks ago. I wished I had known that a high alk phos is a que to stop feeding high protein diet as they both were on Blue Buffalo grain free


Aussiegirl6,
I'm so, so sorry for your loss! I can't even imagine how hard that must be.
Rani is on Darwin's Pet Raw Grass-fed Organic food. It's the only raw meat she ever liked in her entire life and it has bones or bone meal in it. They also offer a special kidney diet. My Rani is still on the normal diet and with the help of the herbs, tinctures and homeopathy that Dr.Don Hamilton from New Mexico prescribed for her a year and half ago, the last test actually showed that now she is only losing HALF as much protein through her kidneys and her liver is better. I don't know how that is even possible but that's what happened. And she is definitely feeling so much better since she doesn't eat kibble anymore (I had fed her low protein/low fat Wellness Weight loss formula for years before). I think it maybe depends on the stage of kidney disease and kind of kidney disease (?) but so far Dr.Hamilton doesn't want her to eat low protein or low fat. And as she is surprisingly well for her age and condition he seems to be right about that.
Best wishes to you��


----------



## aussiegirl6 (Mar 16, 2013)

Thank you for that information. I know they are carnivorous and grains should come from the animals in the wild. I just don't know what to do. I have 2 Aussies that are 8 years old now, and want to do the best I can early on for them. I am going to look for that food you mentioned there, I eat organic myself and use bottled water as well.


----------



## Milo's mom (Oct 25, 2009)

Happy New Year to you all of you ?,
I have meant to write a little update on Rani for month now.
She celebrated her 15 birthday wih us in September, on that day we took her to a garden restaurant and ordered her a plate of chicken. She seemed to love it (see picture).
In November she started having weakness in her rear legs. A vet came to the house and found a new heart murmur. We took her to the cardiologist in the "big city" two hours away. He did a heart ultrasound on her but determined that the heart valve problem was age related and the rear leg weakness is caused by a neurological problem, most likely degenerative myelopathy. There is nothing they could do so we went back to Dr.Hamilton, the homeopathic vet, and he prescribed some remedies and supplements. She has improved a little bit since and hasn't gotten worse, so that's very good. We found a harness (Ruff Webmaster) that allows us to help her up and down the stairs into the yard and help her up from slippery floors. Out of nowhere appeared helpful people that offered to come by every day while we are at work to help her go outside and give her an extra meal. Everybody loves this dog. 
She still goes on a one to two hour walk every day. It's important to keep her muscle tone. She walks fine, she just has problems getting up and standing. The harness allows us to help her over roots and rocks. We found a stroller that we leave at a place into our hiking trail for her when we are on the way back. Sometimes she gets tired at the end of the walk of maybe she just doesn't want to go back to the car? Anyway, she loves riding in it. On snowy New Years Day she jumped into the freezing water of the creek before I could prevent it, I think she thought she saw some ducks. I had to jump in as well to get her out. So we had a little swim together. Then we ran the whole way back through the snow to the car. We ran in full speed where she usually walks very, very slowly....go figure. She seemed to think it was all a lot of fun, chasing leaves while she ran. At home I warmed her up really well and she didn't seem to be negatively affected by her adventure at all.
She really still enjoys her life, she has no pain or discomfort and is more affectionate then ever and so playful. We are grateful for every day we have with her.


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

What a nice update to the thread. so glad to hear that Rani is still with you and enjoying life. Her quality of life still seems good so I am glad to read all that has happened to her since your last check in.


----------

